# idears..



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

I am working on this one at mo but ,, Needing a few idears . Its elm ,delrin , and copper backed ,, I am going to get the copper engraved , but what bands would suit it?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flat


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Flat


 :yeahthat: maybe double black.......that's my current answer to everything bands.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

slits or topped? ,,also I may get copper etched with drawing of a lurcher


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your such a tease, you tell us its copper on one side , but you dont post a pic of copper side  . nonetheless it looks great. im curious, will the copper side be towards the target or in the palm ?


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

Imperial said:


> your such a tease, you tell us its copper on one side , but you dont post a pic of copper side  . nonetheless it looks great. im curious, will the copper side be towards the target or in the palm ?


I answered this last night :O but it didnt load ,, I can't take a pic of the copper side its too shiney,I am going to get a picture engraved on the copper so It would be fancy,If its used just for targets then wood side in,what pic would you like to see on it I was thinking a hunting dog ..  lurcher or whippet


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hickymick said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > your such a tease, you tell us its copper on one side , but you dont post a pic of copper side  . nonetheless it looks great. im curious, will the copper side be towards the target or in the palm ?
> ...


.

hmm , good question, :hmm: lots of dogs to choose from -

.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

OTT with a set of gamekeeper hunting bands.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

Berkshire bred said:


> OTT with a set of gamekeeper hunting bands.


 Only little kids buy things off gamekeeper dont they?? Or fools


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

:yeahthat: :werd:


----------

